# A House Called Askival



## unicornspecial (May 20, 2015)

Has anyone read A House Called Askival by Merryn Glover?

It's set in the Mussoorie district of India, and centres around a woman who grew up there as a missionary's daughter, left, and returns after 24 years. The themes are of homecoming after a long period of time, how life and people there have changed in the interval, and all the complicated feelings she has about it. It largely mirrors the author's life, and she's now an expat living in Scotland!

It's beautifully written, and is getting excellent reviews from expats and those who have lived in missionary communities. Makes India feel very vivid to those who've never been, and the characters are full of depth - my perspective on them changed many times. 

Any other books along similar topics?


----------



## AnderJ (May 26, 2015)

I haven't read it, thanks for introducing me to the book.


----------



## unicornspecial (May 20, 2015)

AnderJ said:


> I haven't read it, thanks for introducing me to the book.


Hope you enjoy it! I loved it, but it's quite heavy going at times. Really gets that feeling of being part of a community of missionary kids, and having a tie to two different places. The main character goes back to her homeland of America only every four years and feels very foreign there.


----------

